# Disney Fantasy -- great ship



## GregT (Apr 15, 2012)

All,

We just got back last night from a week on DCL's new ship, the Fantasy.  A great trip, I was impressed by the customer-service mentality that Disney brings as well as the many many options available to entertain the family.  It was wonderful for kids of all ages, and very impressive how they handle the children (my youngest is 7).

I did a mini-presentation and they are pushing 240 point packages at Aulani for $27,000 and 160 point packages for $18,000, which they said were "only for cruise guests" and that prices will go up on April XX.   

I wish I had great pictures of the ship to post (like AlwaysonVac) but I lost the camera on the last day.....    I'm still in the doghouse...

Best,

Greg


----------



## megan_rose5 (Apr 15, 2012)

*enjoyed*

Great, I do love disney land not only for kids but adult too.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Greg, glad to hear you and your family had a great trip.  We haven't taken a cruise, but plan to do so one day.  We plan to check out Aulani during our stay at Ko Olina in a couple of weeks.

Sorry to hear about the camera.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip!  I have a question - How is the adult pool area?  When I went on the Dream, it seemed as if most of the passengers, including kids, passed by the adult pool.  It was not relaxing at all.  I also thought getting into the adult pool was awkward for even young people and very difficult for older adults with mobility issues.  I saw one older gentlemen being helped by 3 Disney employees and two friends/relatives because there was only a small metal ladder, not steps.  I know Disney got a lot of negative feedback on those issues.  Did they improve them on the Fantasy?


----------



## GregT (Apr 15, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your trip!  I have a question - How is the adult pool area?  When I went on the Dream, it seemed as if most of the passengers, including kids, passed by the adult pool.  It was not relaxing at all.  I also thought getting into the adult pool was awkward for even young people and very difficult for older adults with mobility issues.  I saw one older gentlemen being helped by 3 Disney employees and two friends/relatives because there was only a small metal ladder, not steps.  I know Disney got a lot of negative feedback on those issues.  Did they improve them on the Fantasy?



I don't know it was on the other ship, but I can see where the adult pool on Fantasy would have had the same situation....they were more of plunge pools (which makes sense on a cruise ship).  

We did remark that the kids pool seemed like a koi pond at times....

Great stuff though!

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Apr 16, 2012)

Greg, 
Glad to hear your family had a good time. Sorry about the camera, maybe you just need to take another cruise to take some more pictures.

Steve


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 16, 2012)

Yikes, sorry about the camera. 

I recently saw the DVC webcast of the Fantasy with Samantha Brown. The ship looks wonderful.

I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad you had a great time.  We are booked for next year.  I can't wait.  The ship looks beautiful from all the pictures I have seen.  How awful to loose your camera - so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jay MA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ditto*

 We were on the Fantasy in June.  It was very nice.  I am always amazed that with that many people on the cruise it rarely seems crowded.  

On our cruise they had the art director from Pixar's Brave on board.  He gave a lecture, did a drawing class and introduced the film before it was shown in the WD Theatre (in 3D).  They even did a 12:01 am showing on the day it premiered in the US.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 16, 2012)

*Disney Fantasy*

We were on the Fantasy May 26 - June 2.  Had a wonderful vacation with our son and his family (grandchildren ages 9 and 12).  We booked the Balcony Guarantee category, which meant we were graranteed a balcony cabin but could not select our cabins.  We were assigned the cabins two weeks prior to sailing on Deck 9, adjoining cabins.  This was a perfect set up for us and a great location on the ship.  Nobody does it like Disney.


----------



## Don40 (Jul 17, 2012)

The fantasy is a great ship, just got back form the western Caribbean Saturday. Had a wonderful time on the shiip and the kids enjoyed the aquaduck.  They met new friends and stayed out late, The wave phone is great.  The phone now works on castaway cay.

Only bummer on our trip, when we got back some guy in a silver mini van hit the bumper on our SUV, we got a note from someone.  Pretty sad situation with people not taking responsibility for their mistakes.

The adult area on the ship is just fun, Trevor has great acts, and the willing to get out on the dance floor.  

Booked for next year on the ship.
Don


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 18, 2012)

We were on the Fantasy the last week of April. It is the most beautiful and innovative ship on which we have ever sailed. 

However, there was a huge negative - smoking is still allowed on the balconies. I can't understand this, as Disney ships cater to children, and smoking is not allowed on balconies of any Disney resorts. 

All of the cruise lines on which we sail, such as Celebrity, Princess, Oceania allow smoking only on specific areas of the outside public deck.

We had the unfortunate experience of being next door and down wind to heavy smokers, which made it almost impossible to enjoy sitting on our balcony, where we love to spend a lot of time.

Hopefully the policy will change in future, but until then, we will not return to Disney ships.


----------



## MsCoach (Jul 21, 2012)

Don40 said:


> The fantasy is a great ship, just got back form the western Caribbean Saturday. Had a wonderful time on the shiip and the kids enjoyed the aquaduck.  They met new friends and stayed out late, The wave phone is great.  The phone now works on castaway cay.
> 
> Only bummer on our trip, when we got back some guy in a silver mini van hit the bumper on our SUV, we got a note from someone.  Pretty sad situation with people not taking responsibility for their mistakes.
> 
> ...



We were on that sailing too!  WE LOVED THE FANTASY!

Satellite Falls was my favorite spot on the ship!


----------

